# stacked without being tracked over



## david_carmen

"The topsoil must be cleared of weeds, stacked without being tracked over."

"Solul (de la suprafaţă) trebuie curăţat de buruieni, făcut grămadă, fără să fie tasat."

Nu ştiu dacă încercarea mea este corectă. 
Îmi puteţi sugera altceva pentru partea subliniată?
Mulţumesc.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> "The topsoil must be cleared of weeds, stacked without being tracked over."
> 
> "Solul (de la suprafaţă) trebuie curăţat de buruieni, făcut grămadă, fără să fie tasat."
> 
> Nu ştiu dacă încercarea mea este corectă.
> Îmi puteţi sugera altceva pentru partea subliniată?
> Mulţumesc.



Nivelat dar fără a fi bătătorit.


----------



## david_carmen

Aha, deci "stack" mai înseamnă şi “a nivela”? Nu l-am găsit cu sensul ăsta. 

Mulţumesc.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Aha, deci "stack" mai înseamnă şi “a nivela”? Nu l-am găsit cu sensul ăsta.
> 
> Mulţumesc.



*Stack *înseamnă şi a aşeza una peste alta (nişte cutii, de exemplu) astfel încât să ocupe un spaţiu bine definit. Nu ştiu dacă *to stack *înseamnă chiar _a nivela_, dar nu am găsit alt echivalent mai bun


----------



## david_carmen

Eu mă gândisem la "făcut grămezi" (pentru "stacked") pentru că era vorba despre cum trebuie depozitat pe timpul iernii solul de suprafaţă, ca să fie folosit în primăvară (context pe care nu l-am redat aici, când am întrebat).


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Eu mă gândisem la "făcut grămezi" (pentru "stacked") pentru că era vorba despre cum trebuie depozitat pe timpul iernii solul de suprafaţă, ca să fie folosit în primăvară (context pe care nu l-am redat aici, când am întrebat).



În cazul acesta, cred că se poate folosi chiar *depozitat.*


----------



## david_carmen

De fapt, înainte de depozitare, solul trebuie pregătit şi trece prin aceste operaţiuni: "the topsoil must be cleared of weeds, stacked without being tracked over".


----------

